# What are the best plugins for Vocal Doubling and Slap Delay?



## CatComposer (Jun 8, 2021)

I'm just learning about Mixing effects that improve vocal sound and from the lessons I've seen, Vocal Doubling and Slap Delay (panned and less than 30ms) add a lot of depth and thickness to vocals.

I don't want it to sound like multiple singers, so adjustments in pitch need to be small.
I don't want any chorus or phasey effects, as I found with Izotopes vocal doubler. I just couldn't get it to sound natural.

So I'm looking at the Waves vocal doubler, but I read some comments that it can sound artificial and the sound quality of Waves is inferior to other plugins.
However, I find the UI of the Waves Vocal Doubler to make a lot of sense - two balls on a panning screen that you move around.

This plugin is currently on sale for $29, but with the Waves perma-sales, I'm not sure if it's basically always at that price and could be cheaper tomorrow!

Are there superior doubling plugins that are also intuitive to use?

Also, what plugins do people use to add panned slap delay?


----------



## GtrString (Jun 8, 2021)

I use Soundtoys plugins a lot for this, Echoboy for slap and Little AlterBoy for doubling fx. Does the job and I’m very happy with the options.

Tbh, you can dial in slapback with most any stock delay plugin. Doubling is a bit harder, most effective (and cheapest) is actual double tracking, but a doubler can be cool on a bus with several double tracked parts too.


----------



## CGR (Jun 8, 2021)

GtrString said:


> I use Soundtoys plugins a lot for this, Echoboy for slap and Little AlterBoy for doubling fx. Does the job and I’m very happy with the options.


+1 for Echoboy - great plugin for vocals & guitars. I've had interesting results doubling by duplicating the vocal track and playing with very slight time offsets, EQ and panning, or actually double-track the vocal at recording à la John Lennon etc.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 8, 2021)

Stock DAW effects
Waves H-Delay
Waves Abbey Road ADT


----------



## CatComposer (Jun 9, 2021)

Does anyone use the Waves Vocal Doubler?

What advantages does Echoboy give over Waves Vocal Doubler?
The interface looks much more busy.
I'm thinking that Echoboy Jr might be sufficient for my needs.

Has anyone got experience with Echoboy Jr?


----------



## AudioLoco (Jun 9, 2021)

Sseltenrych said:


> I'm just learning about Mixing effects that improve vocal sound and from the lessons I've seen, Vocal Doubling and Slap Delay (panned and less than 30ms) add a lot of depth and thickness to vocals.
> 
> I don't want it to sound like multiple singers, so adjustments in pitch need to be small.
> I don't want any chorus or phasey effects, as I found with Izotopes vocal doubler. I just couldn't get it to sound natural.
> ...


Waves Doubler is on countless commercial records used by the best engineers for probably a couple of decades now. It is a classic and works wonders.

As an alternative, Microshift by Soundtoys is amazing and has a different charachter.

For free you can get Acon Multiply which is not bad at all. 

Slap delay is just a short delay with no feedback so any good delay plugin would do. Echoboy is a staple but there are too many to mention.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 9, 2021)

The sound quality of Waves plugins is fine. For $29.99 I’d argue: buy it and find out


----------



## Virtuoso (Jun 9, 2021)

The Sonnox VoxDoubler is very good and on sale at the moment for $23.

Personally, I use the TC 2290 - incredibly flexible with a ton of modulation options for depth/width.


----------



## AudioLoco (Jun 9, 2021)

Sseltenrych said:


> Does anyone use the Waves Vocal Doubler?
> 
> What advantages does Echoboy give over Waves Vocal Doubler?
> The interface looks much more busy.
> ...


It's two different devices. 
Delay, such as Echoboy, is just a delay, while a vocal doubler is usually a (double) delay with panning and pitch shifting, it is more specific.


----------



## Monkberry (Jun 9, 2021)

I used the Waves Doubler for many years and it works great for what you're trying to achieve as well as more aggressive doubling. I no longer use it because I've abandoned their WUP program and in place use Kilohearts Haas, Izotope Vocal Synth, or Devious Machines Pitch Monster. 9 times out of 10, I typically sing a second part for doubling but if you want subtle, Waves Doubler or Waves ADT as doctoremmet mentioned. Echoboy is a great plugin also. I demoed it a long time ago and waited for a sale but never caught it at the right time, so I moved on.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 9, 2021)

This one's pretty cool too:









MDoubleTracker


Big guitars



www.meldaproduction.com





Maybe wait for it to go on their rotating ever-lasting-sale (50% off).


----------



## CatComposer (Jun 9, 2021)

Virtuoso said:


> The Sonnox VoxDoubler is very good and on sale at the moment for $23.
> 
> Personally, I use the TC 2290 - incredibly flexible with a ton of modulation options for depth/width.


Looks and sounds great, and at a good price. 
Thanks!


----------



## CatComposer (Jun 9, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> This one's pretty cool too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a great design.
Will definitely need to wait for a sale


----------



## CatComposer (Jun 9, 2021)

AudioLoco said:


> Waves Doubler is on countless commercial records used by the best engineers for probably a couple of decades now. It is a classic and works wonders.
> 
> As an alternative, Microshift by Soundtoys is amazing and has a different charachter.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great tips.
I'll give Acon Multiply a go and see how it sounds. 😎

I love how this forum has such helpful people with vast collective experience!


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 9, 2021)

I like Nectar 3 for this kind of thing, but this one is pretty decent and free: https://www.izotope.com/en/products/vocal-doubler.html


----------



## Tralen (Jun 9, 2021)

Sseltenrych said:


> I'm just learning about Mixing effects that improve vocal sound and from the lessons I've seen, Vocal Doubling and Slap Delay (panned and less than 30ms) add a lot of depth and thickness to vocals.
> 
> I don't want it to sound like multiple singers, so adjustments in pitch need to be small.
> I don't want any chorus or phasey effects, as I found with Izotopes vocal doubler. I just couldn't get it to sound natural.
> ...


I like using Auburn Sounds Graillon on a second track for doubling vocals.


----------



## Monkberry (Jun 10, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> I like Nectar 3 for this kind of thing, but this one is pretty decent and free: https://www.izotope.com/en/products/vocal-doubler.html


Forgot about Nectar 3. Haven't used it in a while but it does this very nicely, indeed.


----------

